# Partage totalité photothèque iMac



## MMCCC34 (4 Février 2021)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
J'ai uploadé sur iCloud la totalité de mes photos depuis plus de 15 ans, elles apparaissent donc sur mon Mac, mon iPhone et mon iPad.
Jusque là tout va bien.
Je souhaiterais que toutes ces photos soient "partagées" / "visibles" à partir de l'iPhone des membres de ma famille : mon épouse et mes 3 filles.
Il y a bien le principe les "albums partagé" mais j'ai plus 37000 photos regroupées dans plus de 500 albums. Je me vois mal créer un album partagé pour chaque album stocké.
Quelqu'un a t il une idée ?
Merci d'avance de votre aide.
Chris


----------



## guytoon48 (4 Février 2021)

Bonjour,
Peut-être en activant le partage familial...


----------



## MMCCC34 (4 Février 2021)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Peut-être en activant le partage familial...


Bonjour et merci de la réponse. Alors j'ai déjà activé le partage familial mais je partage uniquement l'espace de stockage que je met à disposition de ma famille. Je ne partage pas les données (photos)


----------



## radioman (5 Février 2021)

MMCCC34 a dit:


> Je souhaiterais que toutes ces photos soient "partagées" / "visibles" à partir de l'iPhone des membres de ma famille





MMCCC34 a dit:


> Je ne partage pas les données (photos)


 ??? la logique dans tout ça ???


----------



## MMCCC34 (5 Février 2021)

radioman a dit:


> ??? la logique dans tout ça ???


Les 2 phrases sont issues de 2 publications différentes et sorties de leur contexte.

La première est tout simplement ma demande et la 2eme est la réponse à la solution qui m'était proposée d'activer le partage familial mais cela me permet de partager l'espace de stockage mais pas de partager le contenu (photos). d'où ma phrase : "Je ne partage pas les données".
Cette phrase ne veut pas dire que je ne DESIRE pas partager les données mais que c'est impossible avec cette solution.

La phrase est au présent car c'est ce que l'on appelle du présent de narration pour mettre en emphase le résultat d'une action.

Bref :
Ce que je souhaite c'est partager la photothèque dans sa totalité.
Guytoon48 me propose d'activer le partage familial (ce qui est déjà fait pour moi) mais cela ne permets que de partager l'espace de stockage.


----------



## radioman (5 Février 2021)

donc c'est pas toi, c'est l'application qui ne partage pas !
suffisait de bien formuler


----------



## MMCCC34 (5 Février 2021)

radioman a dit:


> donc c'est pas toi, c'est l'application qui ne partage pas !
> suffisait de bien formuler


C'est la figure de style qui t'a échappé . Sans moi l'application ne partagera rien . Oui c'est bien cela.


----------



## ericse (5 Février 2021)

MMCCC34 a dit:


> Il y a bien le principe les "albums partagé" mais j'ai plus 37000 photos regroupées dans plus de 500 albums. Je me vois mal créer un album partagé pour chaque album stocké.


Bonjour,
Tu n'es absolument pas _obligé_ de partager album par album, il suffit d'aller dans *Photothèque > Toutes les photos* puis toutes les sélectionner et les copier en vrac dans un seul album partagé  

Mais pour répondre à la question que tu n'as pas formulé, je ne connais pas de moyen de partager les Albums de Photos tels que.


----------



## MMCCC34 (5 Février 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Tu n'es absolument pas _obligé_ de partager album par album, il suffit d'aller dans *Photothèque > Toutes les photos* puis toutes les sélectionner et les copier en vrac dans un seul album partagé
> 
> Mais pour répondre à la question que tu n'as pas formulé, je ne connais pas de moyen de partager les Albums de Photos tels que.


Merci. J'avais pensé à cela mais chaque album représente un période précise( un annif, un noël, des vacances,...). Si je mets les photos en "vrac" je perds tout ce classement.


----------

